# Ski themed tee shirts and whatnot



## Abubob (Oct 30, 2021)

I am a graphic designer that has become antiquated beyond repair. So I’ve taken to t-shirt design. Through the miracle of the internet, on demand printing (they can direct print on just about anything these days), and Etsy I can hire myself to design tee shirts or whatever.

My Etsy store can be found here: https://www.etsy.com/shop/RCMDESIGN603

If you have any questions or design suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 31, 2021)

This mug is cool. Well I think it is anyway.

https://etsy.me/2ZAYeOv


----------



## Abubob (Nov 1, 2021)

I’ve completed a series of designs on hats and tees featuring northeast states like so … https://etsy.me/3jaqLkR



I have a similar design but if you wouldn’t mind a couple questions: Which do you like better? Should I expand this design to include other states?





https://etsy.me/3w93CnT


----------



## Abubob (Nov 5, 2021)

*THE MAKING OF A T-SHIRT*

I'm starting a new series and I thought it would be fun to show some of the process. I saw some designers selling shirts and even wood cutouts of the ski trails. I thought it was such a fun idea so ... here goes. Check it out. 



			https://www.etsy.com/listing/1101129452/ski-classic-ragged-mtn-unisex-ultra?utm_source=printify&utm_medium=api&utm_campaign=api


----------



## Abubob (Nov 8, 2021)

New shirt of my favorite area in New Hampshire.

Cannon/Mittersill t-shirt link


----------



## Abubob (Nov 10, 2021)

For some close friends that grew up skiing here but moved away. 
https://etsy.me/3F1TAbC


----------



## Abubob (Nov 11, 2021)

For some friends over on snowjournal.

https://etsy.me/3HfGeKH


----------



## Abubob (Nov 12, 2021)

In a New York State of mind. Or Andirondack?

https://etsy.me/3nbNKON


----------



## Abubob (Nov 15, 2021)

A lost one this time. Inspired by friends on Snowjournal. Check it out. https://etsy.me/3wMedFT


----------



## Abubob (Nov 16, 2021)

Another Snowjournal inspired tee. This one was more of a labor of love as I brought to this area a lot by my parents growing up. I remember my dad grousing about $7 lift tickets and chewing them down to $5 so he could get us all in for $20. Miss those times.

https://etsy.me/3CoEqvo


----------



## Abubob (Nov 17, 2021)

Two shirts to share today. One lost. One still open. Both in Vermont.

Please let me know what you think of these and if you have any suggestions. Thank you.

https://etsy.me/3HyDuZa

https://etsy.me/3Hz8GaL


----------



## Abubob (Nov 23, 2021)

Took me a long time to put this one together. So many trails and side trails. Been wanting to go here a long time. I hadn't know how much I was missing until I was painting in each and ever trail. 

Let me know what you think. 

Ski Classic Sugarloaf tee shirt


----------



## Abubob (Nov 29, 2021)

A couple new t-shirts. One is actually a custom layout. The other was a request from Snowjournal.

https://etsy.me/3xydyIm

*Front:

Back:*


https://etsy.me/3I6iZDq


----------



## Abubob (Nov 30, 2021)

Another Snowjournal request. After this I’ll be working on something in Vermont. Jay.

https://etsy.me/3D7m81R


----------



## Abubob (Dec 6, 2021)

New shirt. Another Snowjournal request. You guys must have *some* suggestions.

https://etsy.me/3rGXHXh


----------



## 180 (Dec 7, 2021)

Dutchess Ski  Area Beacon NY


----------



## Abubob (Dec 7, 2021)

180 said:


> Dutchess Ski  Area Beacon NY


Not much to go on here.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 7, 2021)

I'd like bosquet and hickory


----------



## Abubob (Dec 7, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> I'd like bosquet and hickory


Easy. Check back here ... uhm ... shortly


----------



## Abubob (Dec 8, 2021)

I'd like to take a moment to thank everyone who has ordered a t-shirt or whatnot so far. Since I started to design my ski tees for sale on Etsy in September of this year I've sold about 25 separate items to 13 individuals - almost half of which are skiers, most likely from Snowjournal and AlpineZone. I know it doesn't seem like a lot but it is validation to me that I can keep doing this and eventually help support my skiing habit. 

So thanks again for your helpful suggestions ( I've got a small list to work on )  and support. 

Sincerely,
Bob Misuraca
https://www.etsy.com/shop/RCMDESIGN603


----------



## Abubob (Dec 8, 2021)

Round Top tee done! I think I skied there at least twice when I was 10 or 11 on ski club bus trips with my family. I don’t remember a single thing about the place other than I liked it and always looked forward to going back.

One more Snowjournal request after this and then … Duchess? That’s gonna be a little difficult. But we’ll take a stab at it. 

https://etsy.me/31y62lv


----------



## Abubob (Dec 9, 2021)

180 said:


> Dutchess Ski  Area Beacon NY


Wha'dya think @180 ? ( Not posted on Etsy just yet. )


----------



## JimG. (Dec 9, 2021)

That's a nice job.

I live 10 miles from there now but never skied there when it was open.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 9, 2021)

JimG. said:


> That's a nice job.
> 
> I live 10 miles from there now but never skied there when it was open.


Thank you, Jim. It’s interesting to me how short a time they were in operation. Less than 10 years?


----------



## 180 (Dec 9, 2021)

Abubob said:


> Thank you, Jim. It’s interesting to me how short a time they were in operation. Less than 10 years?


Since you never skied their, the base was actually on the chairlift to the right.  those trails on the right are not proportioned properly.  I will look for a good image for you.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 10, 2021)

180 said:


> Since you never skied their, the base was actually on the chairlift to the right.  those trails on the right are not proportioned properly.  I will look for a good image for you.


I appreciate the help 180. I tried using what images I could find online, which are precious few. I then used the satellite data to paint the map. Perhaps an older satellite photo would work best because it would be less grown in?


----------



## Abubob (Dec 11, 2021)

Awright @180 Wha'dya think of this?! I purchased a old satellite photo from 1975! It looks great.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 12, 2021)

Taking a little break from t-shirts.

Anyway, if you ski at Ragged you know …

https://etsy.me/3yh7SmD


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2021)

Took a little time to put this sticker sheet together. What d’ya think?

https://etsy.me/3ISgfd8


----------



## Abubob (Dec 20, 2021)

My brother took a self portrait years ago. Since then he passed away. 



I came across the photo recently and felt compelled to recreate the t-shirt he was wearing. I found a graphic that looks very much like the original moose but added a beard.

https://etsy.me/3qwB1a3


----------



## Abubob (Dec 21, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> I'd like bosquet and hickory


Working on another idea but these are gonna after that. Then maybe Haystack.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 22, 2021)

New designs!

https://etsy.me/32wzus9

https://etsy.me/3stwwiQ


----------



## Abubob (Jan 14, 2022)

Back to the ski areas. One I might've done earlier if I'd have thought of it. Anyway, I had some difficulty deciding on operating dates because they closed and reopened several times it seems. I settled on a simple time line. Let me know what you think. Anyone have memories of skiing here?

https://www.etsy.com/RCMDESIGN603/listing/1160302745/retired-classic-tenney-mtn-unisex-ultra


----------



## Abubob (Jan 30, 2022)

Any snow makers out there?

www.etsy.com/listing/1168383747




www.etsy.com/listing/1156295262


----------



## Abubob (Feb 7, 2022)

Anybody here miss surface lifts? Seems like only racers and private clubs use these.

https://etsy.me/34Ka0Zu


----------



## Abubob (Feb 7, 2022)

Do you like cats?

https://etsy.me/3gtR6Zj


----------



## Abubob (Feb 15, 2022)

In case you would prefer a blend material instead of cotton here’s a tri-blend of 50% polyester, 25% combed ringspun cotton, 25% rayon.

If there is a design you’d like to see on this material please let me know.

www.etsy.com/listing/1166041488


----------



## Edd (Feb 16, 2022)

Cool stuff, I just checked the site. I couldn’t find a Wildcat one, am I missing it?


----------



## Abubob (Feb 16, 2022)

Edd said:


> Cool stuff, I just checked the site. I couldn’t find a Wildcat one, am I missing it?


No, you didn’t miss it. Just haven’t gotten to it yet. Maybe next? I’ll post it here when it’s ready. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 16, 2022)

Edd said:


> Cool stuff, I just checked the site. I couldn’t find a Wildcat one, am I missing it?


Wildcat done. Cotton and ...

www.etsy.com/listing/1166041488




Triblend

www.etsy.com/listing/1166541384


----------



## Abubob (Feb 17, 2022)

Jay Peak tees!

Cotton: www.etsy.com/listing/1181235927

Triblend: www.etsy.com/listing/1181224965


----------



## Abubob (Feb 18, 2022)

The one I'm working on now is a monster! No, not a monster, a BEAST!


----------



## Abubob (Feb 19, 2022)

Not gonna lie. This one was hard. Took me parts of three days to finish all the trails! Gotta say doing these trail graphics makes me just wanna go there. 

Anyway. Here is the real Beast. Killington.

Cotton: www.etsy.com/listing/1182524825

Triblend: www.etsy.com/listing/1182522773


----------



## Abubob (Feb 25, 2022)

New shirt: Mad River Glen. Get this shirt if you can!

https://etsy.me/3hgsBz5


----------



## Abubob (Mar 11, 2022)

Two new shirts.

www.etsy.com/listing/1179792464

Magic Mountain



and Middlebury College Snow Bowl

www.etsy.com/listing/1181078490


----------



## Abubob (Mar 16, 2022)

The original Beast of the East. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1196776897


----------



## Abubob (Mar 17, 2022)

Horsing around and watching too much Late Night with Steven Colbert.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/119729236 https://www.etsy.com/listing/1183317996


----------



## Abubob (Mar 31, 2022)

Back to where skiing began for me.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1191249886/


----------



## Abubob (Apr 1, 2022)

Gonna have to put together more Maine ski areas. For now just this:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1184607206/


----------



## Abubob (Apr 7, 2022)

I had to add the ridge line on this because even though it isn't marked on the trail map it's obviously part of the experience for an energetic skier or snowboarder.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1211345097/


----------



## Abubob (Apr 26, 2022)

A little NY, a little MA. I've never skied here. Even all the years I used to drive to Berkshire East and Jiminy. Now it's a little out of range for me. Anybody here ski here recently?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1218293993/


----------



## Abubob (Apr 26, 2022)

Double duty today because I got a little behind in my work ( like the sausage maker that backed into his meat grinder? )

Hitting a little closer to home. I don't get to this gem nearly enough mostly because Ragged is only 10 minutes from my house and I am a complete lazy slack ass.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1222372089/


----------



## Abubob (May 13, 2022)

Taking a bit of a break from making these ski map t-shirts. But here's a link to all that I've gotten done so far.

Ski Area Area


...


----------



## Abubob (May 27, 2022)

Maybe a fresh hot cuppa ...


			https://www.etsy.com/listing/1226829480
		








or if you prefer ...


			https://www.etsy.com/listing/1240168149/


----------

